# Engagement Ring!!!



## Ancalagon (Jun 29, 2002)

If your future husband presented you with an engagement ring containing a diamond the size of a Silmaril would you think he loved you more than if he gave you a regular old diamond? 

Would you then expect your Wedding Ring to contain another Sil and your Enternity Ring the 3rd?

What do you prefer; words of love or huge diamonds?


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 29, 2002)

No, I think that doesn't matter that much to me... What is important to me is that I really see that the guy cares about me. 
About the words of love or diamonds.... I like words of love, but a little gift won't hurt...


----------



## Dragon (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't really like words of love, just love, so naturally, I would prefer diamonds, and even if they're ugly, you can still sell them and buy something else.

This may make me seem greedy, but I am a visual learner, and have a little trouble understanding spoken words anyways.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 30, 2002)

A big rock on the engagement ring can be cool, if you can afford it. But the wedding band sould be simple unadorned gold. No stone, not settings. A simple unending circle.

RD


----------



## Fatty_Bolger (Jun 30, 2002)

I never bought the wife an engagement ring, she did not want one....saved me a packet .......though her wedding dress didn't!


----------



## Lorien (Jun 30, 2002)

Yeah RD is right! No fancy stuff for the weeding ring. Just plain and simple. And since when did material things like diamonds really matter in a relationship? Love might be suicide to some but its worth the trip if its real.

P.S. Yes I know I sound crazy.


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 30, 2002)

Give her what she wants to keep her happy, even if she doesn't know what that is  
As big a rock as you can afford and all the lovey-dovey words that you can heap on top of that. Be sure to lay it on thick
It can't hurt either way.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 30, 2002)

Being a guy I can't answer.
You can breathe a sigh of relief now.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chymaera _
> *Give her what she wants to keep her happy, even if she doesn't know what that is
> *



Amen. 
But remember there are three rings involved in wedded bliss.
1. the engagement ring
2. the wedding ring
3. the suffering

Remember guys, you only get pronounced twice in life. Legally married and legally dead. So make them count.

RD


----------



## Fatty_Bolger (Jun 30, 2002)

you forgot the fourth, buryring.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jul 1, 2002)

The amount of love a person has for you doesn't depend on the size of the rock in your engagement ring. It depends on how much they love you in itself.


----------



## Ruby Tussle (Jul 1, 2002)

*Love words*

I would rather have Love words.
I mean Anyone with MONEY can buy you a HUGE diamond and still not give a darn about you!!
Now words of Love are better beacuse now you know that Your love, actually loves you.
Is that good enough for you?
I hope so. Take my advise, words of Love are MUCH better than HUGE diamonds!!!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2002)

Words of love and a true heart. And a sense of humour can't hurt!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 4, 2002)

Yeah, I'd like words of love as well, but how many of us girls would complain if we got really pretty rings? I wouldn't! I know that the actual love is important but nice presents _are_ nice!
Oh yeah, about this "Vote for us [email protected]Tolkien World", how do you actually vote? I went on the website, but couldn't find how I could let the world know what a great site this was (I coulndn't find where you vote, in other words). Somebody please help me!


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 4, 2002)

You don't have to do anything. Your vote is cast automatically.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh, Ok, cheers for that, I was starting to worry coz computers can still really confuse me sumtimes...!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 9, 2002)

That was confusing me too, I kept clicking on every one of the links I saw hoping that i would find out how to vote on one of them.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah! Does that mean we voted for all the others as well? Hope not...stupid computers!


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *
> 
> Amen.
> ...



Best to get it right the first time


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Jul 30, 2002)

words of love AND/OR a simple ring would do. a big ring is nuts.


----------



## roguelion (Aug 11, 2002)

***Speaking of wedding rings***

xxxxxx


----------



## Dragon (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats to you!!!!! 

(I don't have much else to say, but it's always fun to congratulate people)


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 3, 2006)

Ooooooh, shiney. . . 

Elgee sings off tune . . .

_A kiss on the hand may be quite complimental (word? Doing this from memory.)_
_But diamonds are a girl's best friend._
_A kiss may be grand but it won't pay the rental_
_on your humble flat (boom, boom, boom)_
_or even at the automat_
_Men grow cold, as girls grow old_
_And we all lose our charms in the end_
_but square shaped or pear shaped these rocks don't lose their shape_
_DIAMONDS ARE A GIRLS BEST FRIEND!_

Not all that serious in case you couldn't guess. . .

But, heck, I like rocks. I like to be spoiled. Of course, there is a certain point where big becomes tacky anyway, but nah, the guy who gives you the rock is more important.

But it is sort of a two way street. It is more important that he loves you than that he buys you pretty things, but if he loves you wouldn't he want to buy you pretty things? Of course, it is one thing if he can't afford it, but as they say, "All women like diamonds. It is the one thing all women agree on."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 3, 2006)

It is ALL about what you say and HOW you say it. Similarly, it is not as important that YOU believe what you are saying only that SHE believes what you say whole-heartedly. I consider the Ring part a grand and noble gesture and tradition that should be observed. A simple whisper in an ear at a party or night out together goes a long way. A guy is all visual, their problem is that they do not vocalize it. If you "think" she looks beautiful, for godsakes man, ...tell her so. 

Believe me, this works very well, its the getting them to go home thats hard.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 3, 2006)

If you know that 'she' appreciates jewelry and sentiment, than a big diamond is nice, because you know that it appeals to her.

In other cases, though, she might not like jewels so much and would rather have a less tangible declaration of affection. it all depends on the girl; you should be able to get what she likes, not what society likes.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll just probably pawn it. 

Love cannot be measured by money or diamonds or anything material. I would rather he shows me he loves me by making me a part of his life than getting a diamond ring. Because love is not looking at each other but rather looking together in the same direction.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 14, 2006)

I like simple stuff, my engagement and wedding rings are both very simple and devoid of large shiny stones. But, I did get a replica of the One Ring as a pressie for our wedding anniversary, that one I like a lot.


----------



## ely (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't like diamonds. I'd prefer a sapphire on silver (or white gold).


----------

